# Gaggia Carezza thumping noise



## Caffelatte (Jan 1, 2016)

Hi pleased to meet you all and happy new year!

i have just taken delivery of a Gaggia Carezza Deluxe, have had a Gaggia Evolution for around 9 years.

I'm a bit 50:50 about the machine, it looks great and is ready to go much more quickly than my old machine, however the perfect crema widget produces a frothy head on the espresso (which seems to be getting worse) and the milk frother doesn't seem to offer any control. These are things I can probably live with.

the main problem however is a loud rhythmic thumping whenever I turn the steam knob. It sounds as if meg white is living inside the boiler. Does anyone know if this is to be expected or a fault?

I didn't get it with the Evolution however that was a single boiler.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thread merged


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Is the machine new or second hand?

If second hand - when was the machine last descaled?

I've heard those thumping sounds on other Gaggia's of the same model.

It's normal from what I recall.


----------



## Caffelatte (Jan 1, 2016)

Glenn said:


> Is the machine new or second hand?
> 
> If second hand - when was the machine last descaled?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help and answer. It's a brand new machine. I suspect it probably is normal as the milk froths fine - it can overheat but i think that is because you have no control over steam output and I am still getting used to it. But the sound is incredibly annoying.


----------

